# Televised?



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Are any of the D-league games going to be on TV? I remember a few years ago they were on espn2 i believe at like 3, 4 in the afternoon. I hope they are, cause I want to catch some of the games.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I don't know anything definitively, but I'd guess that ESPN2 or somebody will pick up some of the NBDL games now that the league is starting to get serious. I also want to check out the progress of some of the up-and-coming players.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I would bet NBATV has some...


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

The first two years espn had some games live. So were Fox regional sports channels for a few games. NBATV would rebroadcast those games. Part of the initial problem with the the NBDL was having these games at like 4 in the afternoon. Set very bad attendance precedent.

espn also had that documentary series about life in the D-League.

Season 3-4, NBATV had tape delay on all but I think one game.

I hope at least they have NBATV carry some live games.


----------



## JoSo (Jun 10, 2004)

NBA TV does a recap show, This Week in the NBDL and a show where they analyze a game every Thursday night. I think this season they'll have more coverage of the league, perhaps including some live events. It would certainly make sense.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Come on...ESPN televises the WNBA, they have to show the D-league.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully they televise. I used to watch the games on ESPN2 after school.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i hope they show some on ESPN in australia becasue we only get like 2 games a week


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

if they televise the nbdl, they should televise the summer leagues.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

ESPN 8 "The Ocho" is going to pick up the NBDL games :biggrin: 

I would love for someone to show some of those games but I doubt it will happen. It irratates me that only a handful of the Summer League games are being televised when NBA TV has absolutely nothing else to broadcast.

I mean please, do we really need to see black and white games from 1970?
It would be one thing if there was nothing else to put on but we have live games (4 of them) everyday.

Even the ones they are going to televise are going to be like 4 days tape delayed. Why exactly do they need to be tape delayed at all and even if they are, does it take 4 days to get them ready for broadcast?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

mavsman said:


> ESPN 8 "The Ocho" is going to pick up the NBDL games :biggrin:
> 
> I would love for someone to show some of those games but I doubt it will happen. It irratates me that only a handful of the Summer League games are being televised when NBA TV has absolutely nothing else to broadcast.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, the good ol Ocho, lol


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd rather have them show summer league games.....


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I want it all!!


----------

